# 84lb Cubera



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ssmMIgDqu-Y


If I lived in Golden Meadow, Houma, or Grand Isle, I'd live at the rigs too!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, thats cool, I bet that was a ride underwater....


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

wow, i have never seen one that big. a friend of mine speared one back in the 90s that weighed around 65 lbs. he speared it while diving the loomis barge.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a nice fish!

I don't wanna be called a "hater" but, with a target that big you'd think he could have placed his shot a little better, same goes for the 2nd fish they boated.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Talking about haters, this dude got kicked off another freediving forum for shooting on scuba....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Addict'd said:


> Talking about haters, this dude got kicked off another freediving forum for shooting on scuba....


oh geez, those hippies need to get over themselves....


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

I Cant imagine seeing that underwater let alone putting a spear into it and then landing it! Killer fish!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a really sweet fish. Can't imagine shooting one that big with the fight some smaller fish put up.



coolbluestreak said:


> I don't wanna be called a "hater" but, with a target that big you'd think he could have placed his shot a little better, same goes for the 2nd fish they boated.


Agreed. He almost missed him.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I think that's the dude from hells divers. He has killed all kinds of huge everything. He has a lot of stuff and commentary on spearboard..


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Those guys commercial spearfish.
They INTEND to hit those fish exactly where they hit them. (OK Rok was 1" high...or maybe not...I don't see a lot of torn flesh like a snapper usually has with a struggle) 
Probably demonstrates that you don't know much about spearfishing (don't mean to be a "hater")

Besides that, a fish that big didn't get that big by being stupid.

the fish probably was completely out of range for anyone on this forum to have even shot at.

I'd say...CONGRATULATIONS on making the shot that no one here could've.




coolbluestreak said:


> That's a nice fish!
> 
> I don't wanna be called a "hater" but, with a target that big you'd think he could have placed his shot a little better, same goes for the 2nd fish they boated.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> Those guys commercial spearfish.
> They INTEND to hit those fish exactly where they hit them. (OK Rok was 1" high...or maybe not...I don't see a lot of torn flesh like a snapper usually has with a struggle)
> Probably demonstrates that you don't know much about spearfishing (don't mean to be a "hater")
> 
> ...


I am far from great at spearfishing but Seriously?
First off everyone on here said nice fish.
For commercial spear fisherman they are horrible shots. Seems like a good idea to hit him in the fillet and let him drag him down from 70' to 150' as he said it did. 
Just because a fish is that big just means he hasn't gotten caught doing anything stupid. At this point in time he did.
To assume that this fish is completely out of range for anyone on this forum sounds like a big slap in the face to a lot of people.

Do YOU know anything about spearfishing. Sorry you must be the master and never have a bad shot. :notworthy:
Just because it is a bad shot doesn't mean its not a great fish.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

NO

still hoping to get a chance to go....BUT I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!



MillerTime said:


> ...........Do YOU know anything about spearfishing. Sorry you must be the master and never have a bad shot. :notworthy:
> Just because it is a bad shot doesn't mean its not a great fish.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh there are a few of us here who could take that fish...namely ME!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

An 80ish lb Cubera and a 94lb Cubera have been taken locally, one from the Chevron and one from a private reef in 60' of water.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> Those guys commercial spearfish.
> They INTEND to hit those fish exactly where they hit them. (OK Rok was 1" high...or maybe not...I don't see a lot of torn flesh like a snapper usually has with a struggle)
> Probably demonstrates that you don't know much about spearfishing (don't mean to be a "hater")
> 
> ...


Whoa dude, I *did not* at any point say I was better than anyone else. I am not a pro by any means.
I guess what I was trying to say is that, if he would have gotten a better shot it probably wouldn’t of dragged his all the way to 150’.
With the knowledge that I do possess, I know that every attempted shot does not turn out as intended.

As far as the comment about “making the shot that no one here could've “ I hope you were dunk when writing that.
I said my peace….


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Billybob- coolbluestreak stated "not trying to be a hater" because he was just simply asking a question. Maybe you should take the negativity back over to spearboard. We don't do that much here.

I do agree that fish don't get that big by being dumb. That shot looked like one taken on a turn and run scenario. This was my original post before I read all the hostility.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> Those guys commercial spearfish.
> They INTEND to hit those fish exactly where they hit them. (OK Rok was 1" high...or maybe not...I don't see a lot of torn flesh like a snapper usually has with a struggle)
> Probably demonstrates that you don't know much about spearfishing (don't mean to be a "hater")
> 
> ...


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

shooting a fish that big through the eye might not be such a good idea unless you shot him from a frontal angle and hit his brain.

sounds like I was wrong about my post. sounds like there are lot's of folks with 80# kills on here. Post'em up so we can see them


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Billybob- I truly enjoy how you twist everyone's words. If you don't care for us local boys, then quit reading.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

But I enjoy the laugh! you folks need to take some exlax!



SaltAddict said:


> Billybob- I truly enjoy how you twist everyone's words. If you don't care for us local boys, then quit reading.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

*sigh* Thanks for your input Billy Bob. All of us grown men really love cheap shots and drama on a FISHING forum...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I've seen your negativity not toward this forum but toward our opinions. I've seen this negativity on spearboard and now you bring it over here.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> shooting a fish that big through the eye might not be such a good idea unless you shot him from a frontal angle and hit his brain.
> 
> sounds like I was wrong about my post. sounds like there are lot's of folks with 80# kills on here. Post'em up so we can see them


Just because you haven't shot an 80# fish doesn't mean you aren't capable.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Just because you haven't shot an 80# fish doesn't mean you aren't capable.


Exactly!!! The only reason I haven't shot an 80# fish is because I have yet to see one.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Billybob+ said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? How do you know that these so called "pro's" are better than anyone on here? There are plenty of people on here that spearfish that have been doing it along time and could most likely put it through its eye if they wanted to. Thats a off the wall comment.
> ...


----------



## Louis Rossignol (May 28, 2012)

You guys can always put your money where your mouth is!!!


*HellDivers 2012 SpearFishing Rodeo!*

Mark your calendars for the spearfishing event of the year.

The 49th Annual Hell Divers Spearfishing Rodeo!
Rodeo dates are May 31 thru June 3, 2012 with the weigh in
and party taking place on the 3rd.
Shirt Only Shirt and Rodeo Entry Sizes 







Sizes 







**** THESE SHIRTS WILL NOT SHIP UNTIL AFTER THE RODEO June 3rd, 2012****

*NEW - CASH PRIZES FOR TARPON!!*

For details on the cash prizes for tarpon see the
Rules and Regulations!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Louis- good to see you on here. I always enjoy your posts and pics. Also enjoy your no bs approach to answering questions. I have read the "100 ways a rig diver can die" thread several times. If I wasn't working, I would love to enter the tourney or atleast be a spectator at the weigh in. Good luck! I look forward to some pics.


----------

